# Fathers Day in Flamingo - Son's first slam... X2!



## iMacattack

At o-crap:30 AM I woke my son for our first father son Flamingo trip. We have gone with friends but this was the first time it would be just us.

Boat was prepared the night before so the morning routine was brief. With one notable exception. I have kicked the caffeine habit.  

So we loaded the truck and headed down to "mingo". Luckily the Big "D" slept for most of the ride down to Don's Bait and Tackle. 

We loaded up on some shrimp and chatted a bit with Ashley. He helped to direct us to a brilliant day of fishing. THANK YOU!

The summertime ramp routine was in full effect. One wants to limit one's ramp time exposure lest one looses all their blood to the swarms of winged vampires. 

"D" and I seated ourselves on the boat and the old 2 smoker Johnson 115 roared to life and the Egret was off. 

Made our way to the first spot. Ride was a bit sporty but the D-Man liked hopping from wave to wave. The Garmin with Weather by XM told me we had limited time to make our game plan happen. A cell of ugly weather would be upon us in less than an hour. 

Baits in the water and no sooner the first fish was being fought. Trout... then Red... then Snook! How about that in less than 20 minutes Big "D" had his first ever slam. Pictures taken, high fives (well honestly low five but to a five year old it was a high five) Baits back in the water and pow, trout! Then the snook army showed up with one feisty volunteer after another testing Big "D's" fish catching mojo!

But weather and prudent minds necessitated a move. Once again the old 115 Ocean Pro Johnson roared to life and we boogied out before mother nature could unleash her fury. 

Spot two was a typical non desrcript shoreline much like miles and miles of other ones. Bait was prevalent and predators were on the hunt. Big "D" landed a big red to top off his day with a double slam! And a few of the fish were cast to and hooked up all by himself. One proud Papa I am! 

The heat of the day started to weigh in and it was time to make our way back. As a congratulatory gift I let Big D run the boat back to the marina, under the ever watchful eye of one beaming papa. My little man is starting to grow up and I could not be prouder. 

We had one last stop to make the day perfect. Shakes from "Robert is here". According to a sign in the old black Model T, it seams that Harold ( i believe that is Robert's father) past away this morning. Take each moment you have with your children and cherish it. Our time here is limited.

"“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.” -- Mark Twain


----------



## out-cast

Way to go dad!! Thanks for sharing Jan.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great fathers day!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phishphood

Very nicely done Slamingo style.


----------



## Canoeman

That's a great day even without a fish. I look forward to a trip like that with my 2 year old granddaughter (daughter is not interested in fish and bugs). We spent the day in the pool today and just like yours, it was a perfect father's day.


----------



## CarlosNoe

Lucky man!
I have still a few years before I can take my son....


----------



## deerfly

doesn't get much better than that... on second thought  maybe when they're old enough to actually help out some.


----------



## phishphood

> doesn't get much better than that... on second thought  maybe when they're old enough to actually help out some.


I'll be too old to fish by then. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet

Well done Jan! Smiles to last a lifetime!


----------



## JRH

Congrats. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow...congrats on your first slam, little man! [smiley=supercool.gif]

Nicely written story Jan. That was one great father's day... [smiley=toast.gif]


----------

